# Looking for an EXCEL Program



## Tim Z (Jul 11, 2003)

OK, I am wanting to be lazy. I have tried to figure out the Excell formulas and can not get it to work. I am hoping someone has a XLS that automatically figures out my score and X average, does anyone have it?

Thanks....Tim


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

are you wanting it for 5 spots? or what?

thenson


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*Spreadsheet*

I have attached a spreadsheet that I have played with, but I had to save it as a *.txt file in order to attach it.

Save the file to your computer if you can and rename it to a *.xls file.

hope this works.

thenson


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

I just checked and it does work. Double click on the file and save to your computer. Once it is there, just rename it to an excel file... *.xls

let me know what you think.
thenson


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 11, 2003)

Thanks I can use this to track each round. I just quickly looked at it is there away to average multiple games?

Either way this will most definantly help me track my scores.

Tim


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

I'll work on a few additions after lunch.

thenson


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 11, 2003)

thenson said:


> I'll work on a few additions after lunch.
> 
> thenson




Thanks, sent ya a PM also.


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

thenson said:


> I'll work on a few additions after lunch.
> 
> thenson


Very cool :thumbs_up: Can you do a drop-down boxes on the cells?? That way I could use it on my pocket pc to quickly put in the scores while at the target.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

*Score Tracking Spreadsheet*

Here is the form we use in our Club league.

The individual weeks are used to compute a handicapped winner, but if it is just one person using it you could just enter the information on the Summary page.

Same thing here, I had to change the file extension to .doc to get around the posting limits.

Change it back to .xls when you get the file.


----------



## SICbob (Aug 20, 2007)

that is a great excel program thanks will be using it alot I hope


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 11, 2003)

*bump*

Just in case anyone else needs or wants these.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I must be tecnologically challenged. I could only get these files as .txt. Can't figure out how to save them as .xls. When I try to download them they open in Notebook and I'm stuck there.

Help???


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

carlosii said:


> I must be tecnologically challenged. I could only get these files as .txt. Can't figure out how to save them as .xls. When I try to download them they open in Notebook and I'm stuck there.
> 
> Help???


Download onto your computer.

Use Windows Explorer to see the file directory.

Click the filename.

The filename will be highlighted.

Click the mouse button again, and you will get a flashing cursor.

Use your arrow keys to move the flashing cursor to the txt part of the filename.

Delete the txt part of the file name.

Type in xls after the "dot" part of the file name.


You will need Microsoft Excel spreadsheet software to use the file as a spreadsheet.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

carlosii said:


> I must be tecnologically challenged. I could only get these files as .txt. Can't figure out how to save them as .xls. When I try to download them they open in Notebook and I'm stuck there.
> 
> Help???



Right click the file with your mouse.
Select "Save Target as".


----------



## Mr.BadExample (Jun 29, 2007)

carlosii said:


> I must be tecnologically challenged. I could only get these files as .txt. Can't figure out how to save them as .xls. When I try to download them they open in Notebook and I'm stuck there.
> 
> Help???


Here's an easier way...

Save the files to your desktop.
Open Excel
Click on the files on the desktop --- Drag and Drop into your Excel sheet

It should appear when you do this.


----------



## ViperZ (Sep 4, 2007)

I have another archery spreadsheet. It does both 3 spot and 5 spot by game and season with averages. It also: calcultes arrow F.O.C, calculates handicap scores, and converts diopter value to effective magnification. After seeing a few things I liked in the previously posted spreadsheet, I added some of those ideas to mine as well. It is similar, but has more functions.
It is too large to attach. If interested, PM me with your email address and I will send it to you.


----------



## mountbkr (Nov 14, 2005)

*excel program*

PM sent


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Good stuff... :thumb: If anyone has a sheet that they want to share and can't upload, let me know and I'll help you out, even if it's too big.. there is always a way... :secret: :wink:


----------

